# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] οθόνη sony "έριξε" το ρελιέ!

## Κώστας Κ.

Ενώ ήταν σε λειτουργία, έριξε το ρελιέ και δεν δουλεύει πιά... Τι λέτε να έκαψε γιατί δε φαίνεται με μιά πρώτη ματιά....

----------


## johnnyb

Το ρελιέ τι είναι?

----------


## xrhstos1978

> Το ρελιέ τι είναι?


και που έπεσε? δε το βρήκε?

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

Το ρελέ διαφυγής στον πίνακα εννοώ. Που σημαίνει μάλλον ότι πέρασε ρεύμα στη γείωση τη στιγμή της βλάβης

----------


## nick1974

πριν τα λειτουργικα σταδια συνηθως ολα τα καλα τροφοδοτικα εχουν προς τη γη πυκνωτες και πολλες φορες και διπλα βαριστορ. απομονωσε τα μια και μετρα κι αν δεν εχεις αλλο θεμα πετα τα χωρις ελεγχο για το ποιο ειναι ελαττωματικο και βαλε καινουργια (ετσι κι αλλιως μονο κακο δεν κανει μια ανανεωση υους που και που).
Αν το θεμα σου ειναι πιο μετα ψαξε τι αλλο συνδέεται στη γη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

όντως οι δυο γαλάζιοι πάνε στη γη, όμως επειδή δεν έχω καπασιτόμετρο μήπως να αντικαταστήσω όλο το τροφοδοτικό;IMG_20190516_124932.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

> όντως οι δυο γαλάζιοι πάνε στη γη, όμως επειδή δεν έχω καπασιτόμετρο μήπως να αντικαταστήσω όλο το τροφοδοτικό;IMG_20190516_124932.jpg


Βρήκες  ίδιο τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## Κώστας Κ.

> Βρήκες  ίδιο τροφοδοτικό?


όχι... θα αντικαταστήσω ότι μπορέσω...

----------


## mikemtb73

> όντως οι δυο γαλάζιοι πάνε στη γη, όμως επειδή δεν έχω καπασιτόμετρο μήπως να αντικαταστήσω όλο το τροφοδοτικό;


Ε καλύτερα να το αντικαταστήσεις όλο. Τα 220 παραμονεύουν εκεί στα μπλε... Και άμα θες και καπασιτομετρο εκεί... Άστα... 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

